# whip and chill



## thekid13021 (Oct 20, 2004)

:?: Hi there. My mother in law and I were chatting about foods back in the 50's and 60's. Does anyone remember the product 'Whip and Chill'? She thinks Jello made it and wondered if anyone knew the recipe for it. It was a chocolate mousse. It also came in strawberry and vanilla. It was taken off the market. I know it is sold in Canada but I have no plans to go there anytime soon!! Let me know!


----------



## mudbug (Oct 20, 2004)

I remember that stuff.  Didn't eat a lot of it, though.  Can't help w/a recipe.  I'm still waiting for enough time to try a choc souffle for the first time.


----------



## WayneT (Oct 20, 2004)

*Google wins again.*

*Whip 'N Chill Is Back!*


Whip 'n Chill

I checked this site out and I think it will have everything you want.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 20, 2004)

...and the mighty hunter WayneT emerges triumphantly from the bush with another trophy to add to his shining collection!  Thanks for doing the heavy lifting for so many of us.


----------



## WayneT (Oct 20, 2004)

N/A


----------



## thekid13021 (Oct 20, 2004)

thanks wayne...i saw that...I went searching the net for it  I really apprecitate it though. We wondered if someone had a recipe for it.


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 20, 2004)

I know you can get it commercially.  I haven't made mousse from scratch since college.  At work, we always use a mix, which I can remember using some made by Jell-O.

Actually, I just made some White Chocolate Mousse yesterday, folded in some white chocolate crumbs, a little Triple Sec, and spooned it into ready-made pie shells, then froze.  I'm going to cut and plate them for a party on Friday.  Of course, I made enough for 80


----------



## Chopstix (Oct 20, 2004)

AllenMI, kindly check out the Desserts, Sweets and Baking section of threads. Masteraznchefjr asking for tips on white choc mousse for this weekend.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 20, 2004)

AllenMI said:
			
		

> I know you can get it commercially.  I haven't made mousse from scratch since college.  At work, we always use a mix, which I can remember using some made by Jell-O.
> 
> Actually, I just made some White Chocolate Mousse yesterday, folded in some white chocolate crumbs, a little Triple Sec, and spooned it into ready-made pie shells, then froze.  I'm going to cut and plate them for a party on Friday.  Of course, I made enough for 80



my mouth is watering!.. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm@white chocolate!!


And yes, WayneT comes through in a pinch once again!


----------



## WayneT (Oct 20, 2004)

*HOMEMADE WHIP & CHILL*

*1 package vanilla pudding, cooked with 2 cups water. Cook till thick. Add 1 (3 ounce) package jello
(strawberry) and mix till jello dissolves. Chill till cool. Fold in 1 medium carton Cool Whip. *


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 21, 2004)

I do not remember that stuff, but a friend of mine now makes a mousse out of cool whip and powered hot cocoa mix.  It is a recipe she got from Weight Watchers.  She said is was really good.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 21, 2004)

Whip and chill. I was ON that website.... too much money though!


----------



## Dove (Oct 23, 2004)

*Wayne T 
will it work with sugar free pudding (what size pudding?) and sugar free jello?
Marge*


----------

